# circuitos rf??



## alanfr (Nov 16, 2009)

hola como estan? estoy encaprichado con hacer un avion rc tengo todo mas o menos pensado pero lo que me traba es la etapa de transmicion y resepcion osea el code-decode ya lo tengo armado alguien tiene idea de algun circuito de rf con un alcance de mas o menos 1km? o tengo que comprar uno ya armado y dejarme de joder?? gracias de antemano


----------



## constantan (Nov 16, 2009)

te combendria comprar uno lla echo , ya que hacer uno para ese tipo de proyecto te costaria casi lo mismo, o sino compra un auto de radio control y transpasa o monta el de este al avion.


----------



## alanfr (Nov 17, 2009)

claro pero le saca la emocion al made in casa jeje


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

Saludos alanfr
Al parecer tienes poco de haber ingresado al foro... bienvenido....
mira yo he estado investigando eso de la RF y si esta dificil... y sobre todo para esas distancias... yo te recomderaria igual que constantan lo compres ya hecho.. o modfiques algun....
cabe mencionar que yo soy novato en esto de la electronica....
SAludos


----------

